# How to Read the 'handbook' ...



## Buggzy... (Feb 10, 2018)

I have 11.1 installed but only a command line terminal.
The 'handbook' and 'faq' files are .html ....
I tried to read them with 'xo'  but it didn't work ....

How can I read the handbook and faq info ...


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Feb 10, 2018)

I can help get you to a fully functional x11-wm/fluxbox desktop from there if that's your ultimate goal, and your hardware plays nice. Just skip the first part to where you're already at the login terminal and go from there. If you'd rather use pkg instead of ports you will need to consult the handbook, however:

Beginners Guide - How To Set Up A FreeBSD Desktop From Scratch


----------



## Buggzy... (Feb 10, 2018)

Trihexagonal said:


> I can help get you to a fully functional x11-wm/fluxbox desktop from there if that's your ultimate goal, and your hardware plays nice. Just skip the first part to where you're already at the login terminal and go from there. If you'd rather use pkg instead of ports you will need to consult the handbook, however:
> 
> Beginners Guide - How To Set Up A FreeBSD Desktop From Scratch


Cool, Thanks


----------



## rigoletto@ (Feb 10, 2018)

I usually use a smartphone in this kind of situation.


----------



## ShelLuser (Feb 10, 2018)

Buggzy... said:


> The 'handbook' and 'faq' files are .html ....
> I tried to read them with 'xo'  but it didn't work ....
> 
> How can I read the handbook and faq info ...


Which handbook do you mean? There are several options here.

If you installed the handbook from the ports collection then it will be in several formats, not just HTML. So txt and PDF are also a thing. I'm now referring to misc/freebsd-doc-en for example. The handbook would be found under /usr/share/doc/handbook/book.txt.

But if you mean the online handbook then you'll need a browser. You could set up a GUI but it might be easier to rely on www/lynx or www/links, both are text browsers and will allow you to access the handbook from the console.


----------



## RichardM (Feb 11, 2018)

Buggzy... said:


> I have 11.1 installed but only a command line terminal.
> The 'handbook' and 'faq' files are .html ....
> I tried to read them with 'xo'  but it didn't work ....
> 
> How can I read the handbook and faq info ...



You can get a text version with:

`fetch https://download.freebsd.org/ftp/doc/handbook/book.txt.bz2`


----------



## Buggzy... (Feb 11, 2018)

ShelLuser said:


> Which handbook do you mean? There are several options here.
> 
> If you installed the handbook from the ports collection then it will be in several formats, not just HTML. So txt and PDF are also a thing. I'm now referring to misc/freebsd-doc-en for example. The handbook would be found under /usr/share/doc/handbook/book.txt.
> 
> But if you mean the online handbook then you'll need a browser. You could set up a GUI but it might be easier to rely on www/lynx or www/links, both are text browsers and will allow you to access the handbook from the console.



That's interesting, I just followed the link in the motd ...  good to know other options.
I have been thinking of downloading w3m or elinks .

Thanks Much.


----------

